# Rwby x Naruto Crossover



## kingjr9000 (Jul 8, 2019)

First of all, do we have one of these like this? If yes, then point me in that direction, thanks.

Below are the guidelines I think would be pretty good and also be able to sustain a healthy verse that can continue even under some OP characters.


*Spoiler*: _Plot_ 



The plot of this is simple: ruby chapters 1-3 combined with the following plot. Along with a story line that is described as follows: Once you make your character, you must first go through chapters 1-3 of ruby where the only thing you are required to do, is to go through each episode as your character, before you may advance and continue to the next main plot. This plot involves inter-dimensional beings, other planets, and time travel with your character being a spy or agent. Inter-dimensional beings are starting to show up in your world, but they are harmless. During the sports festival held at beacon, your skills were so amazing that you were watched by everyone and a few powerful people now want you. They get your attention through any way you can think of, and once they do, you seek them out. During this, you have several choices that should logically follow the course of action given what they did. (Example: if they blew up a diplomat and framed you for it, you sought them out, and they told you why, but you kill them. After that, they record the entire event and release it to the public and announce a bounty on your head, now you have to figure out a way to get away from the bounty, clear your name, and figure out who had the powerful people set you up, only to find out some kind of inter-dimensional slave trade event was going on, and now you're caught up in that, etc) After you take your course of action and you uncover another secret, you must then figure out who or what is behind that, and you may work on your own or you may work as an agent or spy.





*Spoiler*: _Character Creation_ 



This is where a majority of fun may begin and end for some of you. In the character creation department, you are only able to take one character form the Naruto/Shippuden verses, you may also include shindens also. NO RWBY CHARACTERS ALLOWED. Only Naruto-verse characters are allowed. Within Char selection, you are to pick or design your character based on how you would operate and think, but once in character, you would think how they would think and you may pick any period in their life to choose their thinking style and pattern. If you operate or act like a spy/stealthy and goofy person but you have a hidden side that no one knows about, and you like Tobi(pre-war), you may pick him. But note, if you do pick him ,you are stuck in his shoes for the rest of your journey, and you must figure out a way to finish the story. Like a ninja dedicated to his nindo.





*Spoiler*: _How to deal with OP Chars?_ 



This is how I plan to deal with OP characters with things like SPSM, Rinnegan, PS, BSM, Ramen-Mode, and can fly: for every time you use one of your abilities if you have multiple high level techniques that are haxx, you draw more attention to yourself and also start the possibility of starting an inter-dimeniosnal war against enemies you don't know anything about and getting a "Bad-End." Oh yeah, if you think about simply writing yourself to win, read the next section.





*Spoiler*: _How to deal with cheaters or people who write themselves to win everything_ 



If you read the above section and came here, then good. This is why you can't write yourself to win: because you're in character, and your character would not think like that. That is why you can't write yourself to win. Because your character can't think like a narrator entity.




I think that is all I have to say or note. If you figure out any areas where there are loopholes, then let me know. Thanks.


----------

